# Самоё



## mm4747

ненависть?


----------



## nizzebro

It is a bookish version of само́ used sometimes either for more accent on the meaning "itself" as "on its own", or as just a way to show off - no matter written with е or ё.


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> It is a bookish version of само́ used sometimes either for more accent on the meaning "itself" as "on its own", or as just a way to show off - no matter written with е or ё.


тогда это не винительный падеж 'самой', а просто другой вариант произношения прилагательного 'самый'?


----------



## nizzebro

Это средний род - и само́ , и самоё.
Преступник отлучает само́/самое общество (ср.р. вин.п.) от себя.


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> Это средний род - и само́ , и самоё.
> Преступник отлучает само́/самое общество (ср.р. вин.п.) от себя.


сам преступник отлучает общество от себя?? а не общество отлучает преступника от себя???

и почему здесь употреблен средний род? слово преступник же мужского рода, а не среднего.


----------



## nizzebro

mm4747 said:


> сам преступник отлучает общество от себя?? а не общество отлучает преступника от себя???


Если же возвращается в общество (преступник возвращается: субъект пропущен как известная тема), 
то нередко с такой ненавистью, что ... (возвращается как? с ненавистью; далее, 'что' вводит подчиненный предикат описания этой ненависти - точнее, её последствий), 
самое общество уже как бы отлучает от себя. (Порядок слов непрямой; самое общество = объект. Преступник = всё ещё субъект),
Отлучает - переходной глагол и ему всегда необходим объект. Если бы общество было субъектом, было бы так:
... что самое общество уже как бы отлучает его от себя. (общество - субъект; его - объект в вин.п.)
Или, используя псевдо-пассивный возвратный глагол:
... что самим обществом уже как бы отлучается  от себя. (Порядок слов непрямой; Преступник = всё ещё субъект; общество - агенс в тв.п.)


----------



## nizzebro

mm4747 said:


> тогда это не винительный падеж 'самой', а просто другой вариант произношения прилагательного 'самый'?


Другой вариант местоимения само́, (м.р.: сам; ж.р.: сама; ср.р. само; мн.ч. сами). По крайней мере в этом тексте.


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> Если же возвращается в общество (преступник возвращается: субъект пропущен как известная тема),
> то нередко с такой ненавистью, что ... (возвращается как? с ненавистью; далее, 'что' вводит подчиненный предикат описания этой ненависти - точнее, её последствий),
> самое общество уже как бы отлучает от себя. (Порядок слов непрямой; самое общество = объект. Преступник = всё ещё субъект),
> Отлучает - переходной глагол и ему всегда необходим объект.


спасибо за объяснение, но теперь совсем не могу понять смысль предложения... как же преступник отлучает общество? общество может отлучать преступника, но возможно ли обратно?


----------



## nizzebro

mm4747 said:


> как же преступник отлучает общество?


Делает так, что они становятся разлучены друг с другом. 
Стиль изложения действительно несколько заумный.


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> Если же возвращается в общество (преступник возвращается: субъект пропущен как известная тема),
> то нередко с такой ненавистью, что ... (возвращается как? с ненавистью; далее, 'что' вводит подчиненный предикат описания этой ненависти - точнее, её последствий),
> самое общество уже как бы отлучает от себя. (Порядок слов непрямой; самое общество = объект. Преступник = всё ещё субъект),
> Отлучает - переходной глагол и ему всегда необходим объект. Если бы общество было субъектом, было бы так:
> ... что самое общество уже как бы отлучает его от себя. (общество - субъект; его - объект в вин.п.)
> Или, используя псевдо-пассивный возвратный глагол:
> ... что самим обществом уже как бы отлучается  от себя. (Порядок слов непрямой; Преступник = всё ещё субъект; общество - агенс в тв.п.


и полное предложение было "Если же возвращается в общество, то нередко с такою ненавистью, что самое общество как бы уже 'само' отлучает от себя." в ваше объяснении опущено это второе 'само' .
я думала что самоё - объект, и 'само общество' - субъект... это не так?


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> Делает так, что они становятся разлучены друг с другом.
> Стиль изложения действительно несколько заумный.


я покажу вам контекст предложения.

Общество отсекает его от себя вполне механически торжествующею над ним силой и сопровождает отлучение это ненавистью (так по крайней мере они сами о себе, в Европе, повествуют), — ненавистью и полнейшим к дальнейшей судьбе его, как брата своего, равнодушием и забвением. Таким образом, всё происходит без малейшего сожаления церковного, ибо во многих случаях там церквей уже и нет вовсе, а остались лишь церковники и великолепные здания церквей, сами же церкви давно уже стремятся там к переходу из низшего вида, как церковь, в высший вид, как государство, чтобы в нем совершенно исчезнуть. Так, кажется, по крайней мере в лютеранских землях. В Риме же так уж тысячу лет вместо церкви провозглашено государство. А потому сам преступник членом церкви уж и не сознает себя и, отлученный, пребывает в отчаянии. "Если же возвращается в общество, то нередко с такою ненавистью, что самое общество как бы уже само отлучает от себя." Чем это кончится, можете сами рассудить.


... можно понять это так, как вы объяснили?


----------



## nizzebro

mm4747 said:


> и полное предложение было "Если же возвращается в общество, то нередко с такою ненавистью, что самое общество как бы уже 'само' отлучает от себя." в ваше объяснении опущено это второе 'само' .
> я думала что самоё - объект, и 'само общество' - субъект... это не так?



Нет второго 'само'. Это автор повторяет ту же самую форму. Значение 'само общество' = именно общество,  society itself, namely the society, society as it is.
само общество - объект; 'само' модифицирует именно объектное отношение:

Особую угрозу Кристалина Георгиева видит в возможности возникновения волны банкротств и сокращения рабочих мест, которая может не только подорвать способность экономики к восстановлению, но и разрушить саму основу общества. Глава МВФ заявила о начале мировой рецессии

Разрушить основу; но 'саму' - это не то что бы атрибут существительного 'основа'. Это атрибут самого управления объекта глаголом, такой же, как "разрушить именно основу", "разрушить не какие-то отдельные части, но непосредственно основу".


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> Делает так, что они становятся разлучены друг с другом.
> Стиль изложения действительно несколько заумный.



и я нашла в интернете перевод. этот перевод неправилный? (я не совсем понимаю английский, но по-видимому в этом переводе преступник-объект, общество-субъект.)


----------



## nizzebro

Это второе "само" - излишний повтор автором первой формы. 
Однако, если бы было "отлучает само от себя" - тогда, смысл был бы такой: преступник делает так, что общество становится разлучено с собой (с обществом же). Но такое 'само от себя' должно быть здесь одной фразой.


----------



## nizzebro

mm4747 said:


> и я нашла в интернете перевод. этот перевод неправилный? (я не совсем понимаю английский, но по-видимому в этом переводе преступник-объект, общество-субъект.)



В английском переводе общество имеет активную роль, оно скорее отвергает преступника, в оригинале же преступник - субъект и смысл такой:  ненависть, которой обладает преступник, приводит к тому, что он становится разлучён с обществом. "Разлучён" - не обязательно физически, скорее психологически. Он отталкивает общество, делает всё, чтобы отчуждение сохранялось.
'Как бы' говорит о том, что автор, возможно, не мог найти подходящий глагол. Он, видимо, хотел отразить то, что преступник - причина отчуждения, но действие по отчуждению - не активное; оно только следствие его ненависти.


----------



## mm4747

теперь всё поняла. большое спасибо !!!!!!


----------



## nizzebro

Возможно, что второе 'само' вызвано тем, что в 'самое общество' автор в большей мере вкладывает смысл 'именно общество', а в 'само отлучает' он вкладывает больше смысл как  'в свою очередь, отлучает'.

P.S.. А, это Достоевский? Ну, для него такое путаное изложение своей рефлексии в порядке вещей.


----------



## Awwal12

"Самоё" instead of "са́мое" is clearly a mistake ("самоё" is an archaic _feminine accusative_ form of "сам").


----------



## mm4747

Awwal12 said:


> "Самоё" instead of "са́мое" is clearly a mistake ("самоё" is an archaic _feminine accusative_ form of "сам").


да это я уже узнала от словаря. а тогда что означает здесь самоё?? это ошибка??


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> P.S.. А, это Достоевский? Ну, для него такое путаное изложение своей рефлексии в порядке вещей.


да это достоевский...


----------



## Maroseika

Я бы скорее предположил постоянно воспроизводимую опечатку - лишнее слово "само". Без него  предложение становится совершенно ясным, а "самоё" - вполне уместным (как форма винительного падежа): преступник отлучает от себя самоё общество. Вариант без "само" гуглится, но в скудном количестве. Интересно было бы посмотреть прижизненные издания.


----------



## Awwal12

mm4747 said:


> да это я уже узнала от словаря. а тогда что означает здесь самоё?? это ошибка??


"Са́мое" was meant, of course; here - in the archaic/bookish attributive usage with the meaning "the very N", nom./acc. neut. sg. Not to be mixed with the much more widespread auxiliary superlative usage, the phrasal usage in "то́ са́мое" ( "that N (itself)", "nothing else than the N") and some colloquial derivations  (e.g. "the best", "the most appropriate", "the greatest" etc.).


----------



## mm4747

Maroseika said:


> Я бы скорее предположил постоянно воспроизводимую опечатку - лишнее слово "само". Без него  предложение становится совершенно ясным, а "самоё" - вполне уместным (как форма винительного падежа): преступник отлучает от себя самоё общество. Вариант без "само" гуглится, но в скудном количестве. Интересно было бы посмотреть прижизненные издания.


а как же это ясно и уместно, если самоё - женского, а общество - среднего? (так сказал Awwal12.)


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal имел в виду, как я понимаю, что призносить "ё" - неграмотно, и эта форма в книге Достоевского должна произноситься как "са́мое", поскольку 'самоё'  - это устаревшая форма ж.р.. - а не средний род, в котором 'самое' стоит в нашем примере. Сегодня мы употребляем в этой функции в среднем роде 'само́', но иногда и в современных текстах для смыслового акцента употребляют 'самое', и часто озвучивают это как 'самоё'. Всё дело в том, что 'самое' сейчас в основном связано со степенью прилагательных, напр. 'самое больное общество', так что, если вы скажете 'са́мое общество', для современного носителя языка это создаёт конфликт синтаксиса. Потому, возможно, некоторые дикторы ухищряются, смещая ударение.


----------



## mm4747

nizzebro said:


> Awwal имел в виду, как я понимаю, что призносить "ё" - неграмотно, и эта форма в книге Достоевского должна произноситься как "са́мое", поскольку 'самоё'  - это устаревшая форма ж.р.. - а не средний род, в котором 'самое' стоит в нашем примере. Сегодня мы употребляем в этой функции в среднем роде 'само́', но иногда в книгах для смыслового акцента употребляют 'самое', и часто озвучивают это как 'самоё'. Всё дело в том, что 'самое' сейчас в основном связано со степенью прилагательных, напр. 'самое больное общество', так что, если вы скажете 'са́мое общество', для современного носителя языка это создаёт конфликт синтаксиса. Потому, возможно, некоторые дикторы ухищряются, смещая ударение.


теперь мне всё стало ясным. огромное спасибо!!!!!


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Awwal имел в виду, как я понимаю, что призносить "ё" - неграмотно


По крайней мере словарь Аванесова даёт "-ё" только для формы ж.р.


----------



## Maroseika

mm4747 said:


> а как же это ясно и уместно, если самоё - женского, а общество - среднего? (так сказал Awwal12.)


Согласен, "самое", а не "самоё". Но слово "само" больше похоже на старую опечатку, чем на ошибку автора


----------



## nizzebro

Кстати, подскажите, где можно прочесть подробнее о форме в.п. ж.р.?
Словари приводят эту форму как данное, в онлайн-корпусе я не могу найти ни 'самоё', ни 'самое' с галочкой женского рода (возможно, неправильно пользуюсь настройками) - только выдержка из книги 1984 года.


----------



## Vovan

Возможно, у Достоевского мы наблюдаем некое архаичное использование "самое" в сочетании с существительными среднего рода:


> *Сам*
> <...>
> *Самый, истый, истинный, настоящий; тот, о котором речь идет, подлинный; сущный, существенный.*
> _Бог есть самая истина и _*самое добро*_, или сама истина, само благо._​_*Самое просвещение* даже может быть извращено на зло_*.*​_(Словарь Даля.)_


Сегодня мы бы сказали: "Бог есть сама истина и само добро" (впрочем, и Даль указывает на такую возможность: "сама истина, само благо"), "само просвещение даже может быть извращено на зло".

У Даля, правда, такое использование зарезервировано лишь за одним значением слова ("истинный" и т.д.). Но кто знает...


----------



## Şafak

"Самоё" is an obvious mistake.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> _Бог есть самая истина и _*самое добро*_, или сама истина, само благо.
> *Самое просвещение* даже может быть извращено на зло_*.*


Ваш первый пример (предикативный), однако,  не выглядит нормативным с точки зрения современного языка.
Второй же (то, что мы видим и у Достоевского) - достаточно обычное употребление и в современном языке, пусть даже имеющее книжное звучание, и я не понимаю, что тут у вас вызвало какую-то неуверенность. Вот пара примеров не из каких-то философских трудов, а просто из современной художественной литературы:
"Василиса видела Тому насквозь, и даже самый взгляд Василисы поверх верёвочкой подвязанных очков был не очень-то приятен." (Л.Улицкая, 2000)
"...особенно приятно было встретить такого человека сейчас ― когда самый воздух вокруг отступающей армии казался насыщен страхом..." (С.Бабаян, 1995-1996)


----------



## nizzebro

Таки я не нашёл ничего про женское 'самоё', кроме Даля: _Меня самого (женс. самую или самоё) обделили, даже меня_
Наверное, просто местечковая вариация произношения, бережно сохранённая до наших дней.
Видно, '-ую' трудно выговаривать было. А может, где-то так ещё даже и говорят.
В Сибири говорят ещё "ну что, как сам?", а в Питере такого не услышишь.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Таки я не нашёл ничего про женское 'самоё', кроме Даля


Я же давал ссылку на Аванесова. Или вам примеры нужны?
"_Теперь надвигалась катастрофа небывалых размеров, сгубившая бы, вероятно, и Европу и самое Россию._" - Е. А. Гагарин. Возвращение корнета (1945-1948)
"_Гололедица притормозила не только движение, но и самое жизнь._" - Виктор Астафьев. Печальный детектив (1982-1985)
На всякий случай подчеркиваю, что это форма местоимения "сам", а не "самый".


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Или вам примеры нужны?


Не то что бы примеры (тем более современные - книжные редакторы наверняка сверяли их со словарями), а откуда сама форма и норма взялась. В словаре эта форма просто дана вместе с _саму́,_ без пометок (далее помечены как неправильные _самою́, самую́_). Естественно, возникает любопытство, на чём всё это зиждется. Чьей бабушки говор попал в словарь, а чьей нет.
Завтра блесну красотой речи перед самоё начальницей своею, буду в меру архаичен.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Не то что бы примеры (тем более современные - книжные редакторы наверняка сверяли их со словарями), а откуда сама форма и норма взялась.


Очевидно, из древнерусской формы родительного падежа "самоѣ", которая прошла в общем то же развитие, что и форма родительного падежа "еѣ" (ср. старые формы винительного падежа "ю", "самоу", - с той разницей, что последняя также сохранилась в исходном качестве).


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Очевидно, из древнерусской формы родительного падежа "самоѣ", которая прошла в общем то же развитие, что и форма родительного падежа "еѣ" (ср. старые формы винительного падежа "ю", "самоу", - с той разницей, что последняя также сохранилась в исходном качестве).


Вот теперь спасибо   У всего должен быть базис, хотя бы в виде модели.


----------



## Awwal12

Ещё из ранних источников:
"_Мысль быть вечною подругою его если и приходила ей в голову, пугала ее самое: девушка, воспитанная в строгом православии, могла ли соединить судьбу свою в доме божием с поганым немцем_?" - И. Лажечников. Басурман (1838)
"_В эту минуту, можно сказать, я видел самое смерть, божественно тайную, смерть без покрывала._" - В. А. Жуковский. Письмо С. Л. Пушкину (1837)
"_...что силою публичной власти, ему вверенной, может он жаловать почести и преимущества частным людям, но что самое нацию ничем пожаловать не может..._" - Д. И. Фонвизин. Рассуждение о непременных государственных законах (1778-1783)


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal*, думаю, что у Достоевского многозначное слово "само(е)" используется в значении "без посторонней помощи, чьего-либо вмешательства и т.п.". Т.е. "безотносительно позиции/решения Церкви":

_...Сам преступник членом церкви уж и не сознает себя и, отлученный, пребывает в отчаянии. Если же возвращается в общество, то нередко с такою ненавистью, что самое общество как бы уже отлучает от себя. _(Ф.М.Достоевский, "Братья Карамазовы")​
В иных значениях слово "сам", конечно, и сегодня может быть заменено словом "самый", но едва ли именно в этом значении:

_ Его самая манера говорить начинала вызывать отвращение. _(=одна только)​_ Казалось, самый воздух был напряжен до предела._ (=даже)​_ Не просто директор отказал в зачислении новенькой - самый класс был против._​


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> *Awwal*, думаю, что у Достоевского многозначное слово "само(е)" используется в значении "без посторонней помощи, чьего-либо вмешательства и т.п.".


Простите, но вы накрутили что-то непонятное. "Самоё" может являться формой местоимения "сам" при дополнении женского рода, которого тут просто нет. "Са́мое" же в русском не может иметь значения "без постороннего вмешательства". Свободно отбрасывать или добавлять праславянские местоименные суффиксы русский язык, как легко понять, не позволяет.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> "Самоё" может являться формой местоимения "сам" при дополнении женского рода, которого тут просто нет.


Про "само*ё*" я вообще ничего не писал - ни в первом, ни во втором сообщении. (Однако в первом моем сообщении слова про средний род - это некоторое недоразумение, прошу прощения.)

Я писал про нормативность (по современным меркам) использования слова "самый" вместо "сам" в том значении, в котором его употребил Достоевский. Как мне думается, употребил он его в указанном мною значении.

С одной стороны, в этом (в том числе в этом) значении "самое" и "сам" эквиваленты по смыслу, как указывает Малый академический словарь:


> *самый
> 6.*
> То же, что сам (в 1 и 2 знач.).
> _Известно, что для школьника мучительна не столько самая минута возмездия, сколько ожидание его._ Помяловский, Очерки бурсы.​_Самый перевал представляет собой широкую седловину._ (Арсеньев, По Уссурийской тайге.)​_На этом прекрасном лице самый гнев был обворожителен._ (Гоголь, Невский проспект.)​_Она тотчас же изгнала из головы самую мысль о Лаврецком._ (Тургенев, Дворянское гнездо.)​



Но, с другой стороны, значение "самостоятельно, без чьего-либо вмешательства и т.п." в Малом академическом словаре идет как подзначение первого значения. И, собственно, мой тезис: по меркам _современного _русского языка замена "сам" на "самый" в указанных в словаре значениях/подзначениях не всегда верна (см. мой пример с ученицей).


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Я писал про нормативность (по современным меркам) использования слова "самый" вместо "сам" в том значении, в котором его употребил Достоевский. Как мне думается, употребил он его в указанном мною значении.


Хоть один пример такого применения приведите из литературы в качестве обоснования. Да хоть бы и не из литературы.


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal*, мне такие примеры неизвестны, почему я и делаю вывод, что, возможно, это _некое _(т.е. мне неизвестное) архаичное использование "самое" вместо "само".

А вы видите "самое" у Достоевского в каком-то ином значении, отличном от примера про школу, созданного мною?


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> *Awwal*, мне такие примеры неизвестны, почему я и делаю вывод, что, возможно, это _некое _(т.е. мне неизвестное) архаичное использование "самое" вместо "само".


Архаичность должна специально доказываться на примере, иначе это несерьезно, так можно "полагать" абсолютно что угодно на тех же основаниях. Как вообще может *-ъje с исходным значением определенности вдруг давать наречное значение?


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal, *возьмем другой пример:
_Его самая суть сопротивлялась этим изменениям._​​Вне контекста это предложение можно трактовать двояко:
_1. His true essence resisted that. _(His deep faith, inner motives etc. were behind his resistance.) *истинный*​_2. It was his essence that resisted that. = His essence itself resisted it. = His very essence resisted it. _(That wasn't his primary reaction alone.) *независимо от чего-л. еще*​​Новый пример показал, что употребление "самый" в значении "независимо от других" возможно и сегодня. Во всяком случае, иногда.


P. S. Кстати, выше (пост 22) вы передали значение слова "самое" через "very". Вот как определяет "very" в этом значении Longman Dictionary:


> *very *adjective [only before noun]
> used to emphasize that you are talking exactly about one particular thing or person:
> _Those were his very words._​


​Противопоставляя этому значение "самый" другое, вы использовали "itself" (цитата оттуда же):


> *itself  *pronoun [reflexive form of ‘it’]
> used to emphasize that you are talking about one particular thing, organization etc
> _We’ve checked the wiring, so the problem may be the television itself._​


Но эти употребления идентичны по смыслу с т.зр. английского. Поэтому остается открытым вопрос, как вы сами понимаете, что имел в виду Достоевский.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> В английском переводе общество имеет активную роль, оно скорее отвергает преступника, в оригинале же преступник - субъект и смысл такой: ненависть, которой обладает преступник, приводит к тому, что он становится разлучён с обществом.


Возможно, но это, на мой взгляд, не доказывает, кто субъект отлучения. Ранее по тексту читаем, что прежде всего само общество, отлучая преступника (т.е. приговаривая его к тюремному сроку), испытывает к преступнику ненависть:


> Общество отсекает его от себя вполне механически торжествующею над ним силой, и сопровождает отлучение это ненавистью.
> https://klassika.ru/read.html?proza/dostoevskij/karams.txt&page=15





> Вот если бы суд принадлежал обществу как церкви, тогда бы оно [общество] знало, кого воротить из отлучения и опять приобщить к себе. <...> И что было бы с преступником, о, господи! если б и христианское общество, то-есть церковь, отвергло его подобно тому, как отвергает и отсекает его гражданский закон? Что было бы, если б и церковь карала его своим отлучением тотчас же и каждый раз во след кары государственного закона?
> _(Там же.)_


Думаю, что в рассматриваемой нами цитате речь идет о вторичном отлучении обществом.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> *Awwal, *возьмем другой пример:
> _Его самая суть сопротивлялась этим изменениям._Вне контекста это предложение можно трактовать двояко:
> _1. His true essence resisted that. _(His deep faith, inner motives etc. were behind his resistance.) *истинный*_2. It was his essence that resisted that. = His essence itself resisted it. = His very essence resisted it. _(That wasn't his primary reaction alone.) *независимо от чего-л. еще*


Sorry, but "самый" in "самый N" (or in any other context) doesn't have the meaning "by itself"  which you've imagined. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal*, я нигде не писал "by itself", но спорить не буду, замечу лишь под занавес, что "самое общество" из рассматриваемого предложения не раз было переведено "society itself". Это, например,  и приведенный выше по треду перевод Constance Garnett (_"If he returns to society, often it is with such hatred that society itself instinctively cuts him off"_), и более новый перевод Richard Pevear и Larissa Volokhonsky (_"And if he returns to society, it is not seldom with such hatred that society itself, as it were, now excommunicates him"_).


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> *Awwal*, я нигде не писал "by itself", но спорить не буду, замечу лишь под занавес, что "самое общество" из рассматриваемого предложения не раз было переведено "society itself".


Потому что "itself" имеет, среди прочего, эмфатическое значение, как и русское "сам", "самый" ("the door itself is quite heavy"). Для чего вы это упомянули?


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Думаю, что в рассматриваемой нами цитате речь идет о вторичном отлучении обществом.


Не думаю:

1) У иностранцев, в Европе: общество "отсекает его ...  и сопровождает отлучение это ненавистью", а декоративная церковь равнодушна к нему.
2) В Риме: вообще уже тысячу лет вместо церкви государство, преступник "членом церкви уж и не сознает себя и, отлученный, пребывает в отчаянии".
3) "Если же возвращается в общество, то нередко с такою ненавистью, что самое общество как бы уже само отлучает от себя."

Если 'самое общество' выделено относительно церкви, то выходит, что римский случай -  особенный, хотя он подан как предельный случай (1), где общество отвергает его с ненавистью. При этом, "уже само отлучает" означало бы, что в предыдущих случаях церковь отлучает (о чём, да, в тексте говорилось ещё ранее как о идеале, где церковь решает, как быть - но _в Европе_ же этого нет). Если же второе 'само' - не оригинальное и мы удалим его, то вообще всё встанет на места.

И, самое главное - "*как бы* отлучает".
Если это "как бы" отражает идиоматичность смысла действия, выполняемого обществом как субъектом (или его самостоятельности), то непонятно,  какой смысл это  'как бы' привносит в последнем случае.

Ну и вообще, нет объекта - нет и субъекта.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> В иных значениях слово "сам", конечно, и сегодня может быть заменено словом "самый", но едва ли именно в этом значении:
> 
> _ Его самая манера говорить начинала вызывать отвращение. _(=одна только)
> _ Казалось, самый воздух был напряжен до предела._ (=даже)
> _ Не просто директор отказал в зачислении новенькой - самый класс был против._


"Одна только манера" - хотя и верно, но тоже ещё не прототип смысла. Насчёт "Cамый класс": "Сам класс был против" тоже не подошёл бы (можно "весь класс"). Cмысл "сам(ый)" основан не на внешнем, а на внутреннем противопоставлении.

Я думаю, дело не в отделенности по отношению к чему-то, а в предельности положения на шкале диапазона того качества, которое выражено связанной лексемой, аналогично превосх. степени прилагательных.

Самый верх = самая верхняя позиция,  предел положения на шкале высоты.

Самый центр = самая средняя позиция, предел положения на шкале близости к центру - собственно, этот центр.
Однако часто неестественно звучит "самое центральное", "самое среднее" - потому что понятие "середина" также связано и с оппозицией "крайний, ярко выраженный" - "рядовой" (как раз "середина"), что и конфликтует с  предельностью.

Самая суть = самый близкий к полной ясности смысл.

Самый воздух напряжен до предела: воздух = самый последний/главный/всеобъемлющий из вовлекаемых в напряжение элементов, верх иерархии - когда уже и воздух напряжён, скоро всё взлетит (на воздух).

Самая манера говорить вызывает отвращение: "манера говорить" - самое малое воздействие, достаточное, для того, чтобы вызвать отвращение - не идеи его, не посылы, но сама манера говорить.

Потому "самый класс был против" и неудачен: как самостоятельная фраза, не содержит смысла предельности в чём-либо.

В "самый" нет "самостоятельности". Только в "сам" в позиции после существительного, теряя опору в семантике, эта  'исключительность положения' редуцируется до исключительности самого субъекта в осуществлении действия или обладании качеством - т.е. 'я делаю что-то сам' значит то, что другие 'я' в этом не участвуют; 'я сама́ красивая' отбирает исключительность у соперницы.

Сам царь махнул нам рукой: именно _такой _субъект это сделал, не вошь какая-то.
Царь махнул нам рукой сам: именно _этим _субъектом это сделано (даже если и в свою очередь, но одним).


----------



## Awwal12

Боюсь, вы без достаточных оснований смешиваете два разных значения "самый":
1. = "сам" (в эмфатическом значении);
2. "характеризующийся наибольшей выраженностью какого-л. признака" ("самый смак", "самый верх", "самый страх", "самая гуща" и т.п.).


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Если это "как бы" отражает идиоматичность смысла действия, выполняемого обществом как субъектом (или его самостоятельности), то непонятно, какой смысл это 'как бы' привносит в последнем случае.


"Как бы" отражает условность "отлучения" от общества, в т.ч. неполноту действия, ибо в данном случае, в отличие от церковного отлучения, никакого официального решения нет.


nizzebro said:


> Самая манера говорить вызывает отвращение: "манера говорить" - *самое малое воздействие, достаточное*, для того, чтобы вызвать отвращение - не идеи его, не посылы, но сама манера говорить.
> <...>
> *В "самый" нет "самостоятельности"*.


Мне кажется, здесь есть какое-то противоречие! 



nizzebro said:


> Насчёт "Cамый класс": "Сам класс был против" тоже не подошёл бы (можно "весь класс").


Почему не подошел бы? Не руководство, не учителя (=взрослые), а сам класс, сами дети были против. Это может быть даже не весь класс, а какое-то небольшое, но достаточное для создания конфликтной ситуации количество учеников.



Awwal12 said:


> Для чего вы это упомянули?


Чтобы показать, что, по вашему мнению (#22), оба перевода Достоевского на английский "неправильные" (через "society itself").  И, собственно, касательно "oneself" (не "by oneself"!) в значении "независимости":
_No one asked me to do it. I did it myself ._​_I did it myself. No one forced me ._​(Из англоязычной литературы.)​Можно, конечно, называть это "эмфатическим" употреблением.


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> "Как бы" отражает условность "отлучения" от общества, в т.ч. неполноту действия, ибо в данном случае, в отличие от церковного отлучения, никакого официального решения нет.


Вообще говоря, 'отлучить' - не чисто церковное понятие.
Но общем-то я теперь согласен - скорее всего, именно такое противопоставление здесь, особенно если "самое общество" заменить в уме на "даже и общество", что, наверное, и было бы верным смыслом для 'самое' - и тогда, второе "уже само" означает - "теперь, в свою очередь". Конечно, поскольку автор ещё и опускает объект отлучения, то с таким языком хрустальный шар нужен. Так ппропускать объект нормально, только если и в предыдущем контексте он был бы объектом, а не субъектом.

Тогда 1) переводчики правы, 2) все мои первые посты лучше удалить, что ли. 3) в идеале попросить автора перезадать вопрос и скомпилировать нормально информацию об 'самое' при существительном и двусмысленности синтаксиса исх. примера.




Vovan said:


> Мне кажется, здесь есть какое-то противоречие!


Нету. Самостоятельный - значит "стоит сам".
Но тот факт, что предмет "сам стоит", не означает, что "самый предмет" стоит. 



Vovan said:


> Не руководство, не учителя (=взрослые), а сам класс, сами дети были против.


Слишком много чести для них, хотя сказать так, конечно, можно.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Боюсь, вы без достаточных оснований смешиваете два разных значения "самый":
> 1. = "сам" (в эмфатическом значении);
> 2. "характеризующийся наибольшей выраженностью какого-л. признака" ("самый смак", "самый верх", "самый страх", "самая гуща" и т.п.).


Вы имеете в виду под эмфатическим "cамый воздух ...", "cамая манера говорить"?
Я не смешиваю их (если речь обо мне). Я только пытался показать переход от исходного смысла предельности к понятию самостоятельности, отделённости - таковая возникает только когда 'сам' зависит не от предмета, а от действия - и тогда предельность может выражатся только как предельность самого субъекта действия - т.е. "самостоятельность".

Самый цвет нации остался на родине .........  предельность субъекта как свойства
Сам (же) цвет нации остался на родине ....... предельность субъекта как наиболее значимой темы
Цвет нации остался на родине сам  .............. предельность как его единственность в осуществлении действия

Такая же последовательность для единственный/один (только):

Один (отдельно взятый) кот бродил в саду ...... о субъекте; 'единственный' - тоже о субъекте
Один (только) кот бродил в саду ..................... о теме
Кот бродил в саду один .................................. о действии

Я вообще за то, чтобы в словарях был только один пункт для одного слова - но с подробной "картой" вариаций смысла под влиянием окружения этого слова, его позиции, и разных его форм. Кроме, конечно, омонимов, не связанных этимологией. Обычно же видишь "простыни" перечисляемых подсмыслов без ясной связи между ними.


----------

